# المنتديات العامة > منتدى النقاش والحوار الفكري >  >  هل تصرفي صحيح أم خطأ ؟؟

## السيـدة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم
هذا الموقف تكرر مرات عدة من اشخاص معينيين في مناسباتي الخاصة
جميعنا نحن النساء بصفة خاصة لما تكون عند الواحدة منا مناسبة خاصة مثلا ولادة او مبارك زواج او شفاء من مرض وما إلى ذلك تحب مشاركة الاهل والاقارب والاصدقاء وهي بدورها تقدم ما تستطيع من الضيافة حلويات وعصير وكل واحدة وحسب ظروفها
اني من خلال عدة مناسبات مرت عليي لاحظت البعض لما اقدم اليهم الضيافة يأخذوها من عندي ويرموها على جنب ولما اعطيهم اياها عند خروجهم يردوها بطريقة استفزازية
بالمقابل لما تصير عندهم مناسبة اني آخذ اللي يقدموه ليي برحابة صدر واشكرهم على كرم ضيافتهم
هذه المواقف بدت تزعجني
هل يجب عليي أن أقدم حلويات من ماركات معينة لا أستطيع دفع ثمنها حتى يقبلوها؟
هل تصرفي صحيح ام خطأ ؟
ارجوكم لا تبخلوا عليي بالردود ولكم الشكر مقدما

----------

ورده محمديه (05-10-2011), 

شبكة الناصرة (04-27-2011), 

عفاف الهدى (04-28-2011)

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

السلام عليكم

اختي هالموضوع .. هم اني اشوفه واجد..

بس من وجهة نظري القاصرة... رضا الناس غاية لا تدرك

فلا تتعبين نفسك.. وتتكلفين... واجد.. لان في النهاية بيجيش النقد والكلام..واذا من جدامش من وراش...

اللي عليش انش تقومين بواجب الضيافة... وبس..

لان لو كل ماصارت مناسبة بتتكلفين محد بيحس للجهد ومدى سعيش لاخذ استحسانهم.. .. وبالعكس . يمكن يزيد الوضع

احس الانسان ببساطته .. واخلاق حلوة.. هذا اهم ..

احترامي

----------

السيـدة (04-29-2011)

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..* 
*خيتي .. تكلمتي عن الضيافة ..* 
*في حالتكِ خيتي ماقصرتي وقمتي بالواجب واكثر ..* 
*عطيتيها ضيافتها اي كان نوع الضيافة ..* 
*بخصوص انكِ تشتري اصناف معينه للضيافة ..* 
*علشان الناس تاخدها .. ظروف الناس مو مثل ظروفها ..* 
*هي تقدر تشتري من اغلى الانواع .. بس الناس مو مثلها ..* 
*انا اشوف انك سويتي الا عليش .. وهذا من ذوقها الزايد ..* 
*رجعت لك الضيافة بهذه الطريقة ..* 
*وانا اشوف تصرفك جداً ممتاز .. ومافيه شي خطا ..* 
*شكرا لكِ على الطرح ..* 
*ويعطيك ربي العافيه ..* 
*كل المودة*

----------

السيـدة (04-29-2011)

----------


## نخلاوي حساوي

بسم رب الحسين 
روحي فداه 

مما لا شك فيه بأن هناك سقف لكل عائلة لا يجب عليه ان يتعدى هذا السقف خصوصا في عملية ضيافة الآخرين ، فرب العالمين لا يكلف الناس الا ما استطاعت ( لا يكلف الله نفسا الا وسعها ) 
من اهم واجبات المضيف على الضائف اكرام الضيف فقد ورد عن رسول الله (ص) انه قال للزهراء عليها السلام
يا فاطمه من كان يؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر فليكرم ضيفه.

علما ان نبي الامة (ص) قد قال :  أن لا نتكلف للضيف ما ليس عندنا، وأن نقدم إليه ما حضرنا " 
لا تكترثي لما يقوم به ببعض السفهاء الذين لا يعلمون القيمة الحقيقة للفضل الكبير والاجر العظيم لمن لا يرد مضيفه ،،
ولك في سيد الشهداء عبرة ، فكم مضيف وضع بإسم الحسين عليه السلام ولا يؤخذ منه وهي ضيافة الامام الحسين ،،، فما بالك بضيافتك انت

----------

السيـدة (04-29-2011)

----------


## عفاف الهدى

قلبي انتي يالسيدة 
غناتوا 
ما قصرتي ابد 
اهمشي قمتي بواجبات الضيف
وقدمتي الي تقدري عليه وما وراش قصور 
لاحظت نفس الحركه يمكن اتلاقي تعبيرات بالوجه كمان بس يا جبل لا يهزك ريح 
ولا يكلف الله نفسا الا وسعها 
وهذا الي تقدري عليه وما وراش قصور 
اما اذا فكرتي ترضيهم يمكن تتسلفي والا اتضيقي على حالش عشان رضاهم 
وانتين تنزنقي من جهة ثانية 
لا غناتي عيشي بسيطة كما انتي 
ولا تكترثي بمظاهر خداعه لا تجلب وراها الا وجع الراس

----------

السيـدة (04-29-2011)

----------


## رامي مهدي محمد

بسمه تعالى والصلاة على نبيه واله اجمعين الطيبين الطاهرين 
دائما عطائك مستمر بالقضايا والمواقف الحساسة فأشكرك جزيل الشكر فعلا بحكم اضطلاعي على هذه الاشياء
ولكن موقفكي نبيل والفرق بينك وبين من يستفزك انك تبتغي مرضات الله والثواب وأعمالك قربة لله اما المستفزين لك فهم مع كل احترامي يجب ان اعرف ما هو أو من اي شيء تضايقو
حسنا في هذه الحالة :
1 - تعتذري عن التقصير بطبيعتك بدون تكلف وتقولي بعض عبارات التي تحيي نفس التي تقف امامك وهذا فننكي كيف توصلين رسالة (من تواضع لله رفعه) وان لم تتقبل اجتناب الاسراف وبيان مقامها وحبك اياهم في الله فتلك هي من عبيد الدنيا .
2 - اذا كان لديك الاستطاعة فقراءة مأتم أو مولد (عزية , أو عادة) أولا حبا بأهل البيت ع ثانيا أحييتي أمرهم ع ثالثا أحييتي نفوس المستمعين مع الدعاء لهم والمؤمنين والمؤمنات من قبل الملاية , مع مراعات عدم الاسراف فمعروف ماذا يوزع حريمنا في العزاية والمواليد اقل تكلفة كمتوسط ( 250 الى 300 ريال) في النهاية يضل استثمار جيد لك وللأخرين .
ودي اتفلسف عليك زيادة هههههه لكن أتمنى لكم التوفيق وأسأل الله الهداية للجميع عندي موضوع أشتغل عليه وأنا طلعت هدف من أهدافه ردا لك تستاهلي ويستاهلو أعضاء الشبكة والقراء عذرا على الاطالة وبانتظار درركي والله الموفق و ملاحظة انا ما قريت التعليقات أعتمد على ما يأتيني من عند الله والحمد لله
والسلام.

----------

السيـدة (04-29-2011)

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد*...*

صحيح انه الضيافه فن وذوق وكل من حسب حركاتها في طريقة التقديم

لكن

في مثل يقول (( *مد رجولك على قد لحافك* 

اما اني اروح اشتري حلويات بنوعيه معينه او ماركه معينه ..!! عشان بس رضا الناس!!!

فا *رضا الناس غاية لا تدرك* ..

اهم شي قمتي بواجب الضيافه بتقديم احسن ما عندك وماقصرتي ..

*................*

يردوها بطريقة استفزازية


لو اني منك اقول الهم بسلوب الطيف ((*الكبرياء* والعظمه *لله* وحده 

ادري انها كلمه قويه تنقال خصوصنا الى ضيوف لكن اردها ليهم زي ماقلت بسلوب الطيف وابتسامه  :amuse: 

وبعدين البيت با اصحابه واخلاقهم والقلوب الطيبه

ما تفكر في شكل البيت او طريقه الضيافه  :walla: !! 


يلا ولا يهمك اني ابغى حلوتي من عندك :embarrest:  كل شي ولا سيده بعد ...تحب الساده <<

السيدة انتي على صــــــــــــــــــــــــح 

موفقه

----------

السيـدة (04-29-2011)

----------


## السيـدة

> السلام عليكم
> 
> اختي هالموضوع .. هم اني اشوفه واجد..
> 
> بس من وجهة نظري القاصرة... رضا الناس غاية لا تدرك
> 
> فلا تتعبين نفسك.. وتتكلفين... واجد.. لان في النهاية بيجيش النقد والكلام..واذا من جدامش من وراش...
> 
> اللي عليش انش تقومين بواجب الضيافة... وبس..
> ...



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
شكرا جزيلا لك عزيزتي مناجاة الصابرين على مشاعرك اللطيفة وفعلا رضا الناس غاية لا تدرك ومهما بدلنا لن نكسب رضاهم واني حاولت مرة بمساعدة إحدى جاراتي تقديم حلوى من صنعها ولكن زاد عليي الانتقاد 
دمتي عزيزتي برعاية الله وحفظه

----------


## السيـدة

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..*
> 
> *خيتي .. تكلمتي عن الضيافة ..*
> 
> *في حالتكِ خيتي ماقصرتي وقمتي بالواجب واكثر ..*
> 
> *عطيتيها ضيافتها اي كان نوع الضيافة ..*
> 
> *بخصوص انكِ تشتري اصناف معينه للضيافة ..*
> ...



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين
بصراحة كانت مفاجأة قيمة من شبكة الناصرة أن تتفاعل مع موضوعي وهذا وسام أضعه على صدري
شكرا جزيلا لكم أحبتي ولا حرمني الله منكم ووفقكم الله لكل خير
بصراحة كان هذا الموضوع يسبب ليي ألم بس بعد ردودكم الطيبة ارتاحت نفسي
جزاكم الله ألف خير
دمتم في حفظ الله ورعايته أنتم وأحبابكم

----------


## السيـدة

> بسم رب الحسين 
> روحي فداه 
> 
> مما لا شك فيه بأن هناك سقف لكل عائلة لا يجب عليه ان يتعدى هذا السقف خصوصا في عملية ضيافة الآخرين ، فرب العالمين لا يكلف الناس الا ما استطاعت ( لا يكلف الله نفسا الا وسعها ) 
> من اهم واجبات المضيف على الضائف اكرام الضيف فقد ورد عن رسول الله (ص) انه قال للزهراء عليها السلام
> يا فاطمه من كان يؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر فليكرم ضيفه.
> 
> علما ان نبي الامة (ص) قد قال : أن لا نتكلف للضيف ما ليس عندنا، وأن نقدم إليه ما حضرنا " 
> لا تكترثي لما يقوم به ببعض السفهاء الذين لا يعلمون القيمة الحقيقة للفضل الكبير والاجر العظيم لمن لا يرد مضيفه ،،
> ولك في سيد الشهداء عبرة ، فكم مضيف وضع بإسم الحسين عليه السلام ولا يؤخذ منه وهي ضيافة الامام الحسين ،،، فما بالك بضيافتك انت



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم
أخي العزيز نخلاوي حساوي شكرا جزيلا لردك الطيب المعطر بحديث المصطفى صلى الله عليه وآله
وكلامك واقعي إذا البعض يرفض مضيف سيد الشهداء التي فيها الشفاء من نكون نحن لتقبل ضيافتنا
حفظك الله أخي من كل مكروه

----------


## السيـدة

> قلبي انتي يالسيدة 
> غناتوا 
> ما قصرتي ابد 
> اهمشي قمتي بواجبات الضيف
> وقدمتي الي تقدري عليه وما وراش قصور 
> لاحظت نفس الحركه يمكن اتلاقي تعبيرات بالوجه كمان بس يا جبل لا يهزك ريح 
> ولا يكلف الله نفسا الا وسعها 
> وهذا الي تقدري عليه وما وراش قصور 
> اما اذا فكرتي ترضيهم يمكن تتسلفي والا اتضيقي على حالش عشان رضاهم 
> ...



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
بعد قلبي عفاف ما أدري بس أحسش أختي وتشبهيني في أشياء كثيرة
وتفكيرش يشبه تفكيري لا حرمني الله منك ومن نصايحك وقلبك الطيب وادام الله عليك راحة البال
وحفظك وأحبابك من كل سوء

----------


## السيـدة

> بسمه تعالى والصلاة على نبيه واله اجمعين الطيبين الطاهرين 
> دائما عطائك مستمر بالقضايا والمواقف الحساسة فأشكرك جزيل الشكر فعلا بحكم اضطلاعي على هذه الاشياء
> ولكن موقفكي نبيل والفرق بينك وبين من يستفزك انك تبتغي مرضات الله والثواب وأعمالك قربة لله اما المستفزين لك فهم مع كل احترامي يجب ان اعرف ما هو أو من اي شيء تضايقو
> حسنا في هذه الحالة :
> 1 - تعتذري عن التقصير بطبيعتك بدون تكلف وتقولي بعض عبارات التي تحيي نفس التي تقف امامك وهذا فننكي كيف توصلين رسالة (من تواضع لله رفعه) وان لم تتقبل اجتناب الاسراف وبيان مقامها وحبك اياهم في الله فتلك هي من عبيد الدنيا .
> 2 - اذا كان لديك الاستطاعة فقراءة مأتم أو مولد (عزية , أو عادة) أولا حبا بأهل البيت ع ثانيا أحييتي أمرهم ع ثالثا أحييتي نفوس المستمعين مع الدعاء لهم والمؤمنين والمؤمنات من قبل الملاية , مع مراعات عدم الاسراف فمعروف ماذا يوزع حريمنا في العزاية والمواليد اقل تكلفة كمتوسط ( 250 الى 300 ريال) في النهاية يضل استثمار جيد لك وللأخرين .
> ودي اتفلسف عليك زيادة هههههه لكن أتمنى لكم التوفيق وأسأل الله الهداية للجميع عندي موضوع أشتغل عليه وأنا طلعت هدف من أهدافه ردا لك تستاهلي ويستاهلو أعضاء الشبكة والقراء عذرا على الاطالة وبانتظار درركي والله الموفق و ملاحظة انا ما قريت التعليقات أعتمد على ما يأتيني من عند الله والحمد لله
> والسلام.



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
وصلى الله على خير خلقه محمد وآله الطاهرين
شكرا لك أخي رامي مهدي محمد على تواجدك الطيب وتقييمك لموضوعي وهذا يزيدني حماس
هذه القضية وأمثالها من واقع حياتنا المليء بالمتناقضات حتى على مستوى العائلة الواحدة
تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق في مواضيعك وإن شاء الله تكون خدمة للمجتمع وفي ميزان حسناتك
وبالنسبة للقراءة الحسينية الحمد لله بتوفيق منه بين وقت وآخر اعقد مجلس حسيني بحضور الجارات وما يقصروا قلوبهم بيضاء ونقية مثل الماي الصافي الله عوضني بهم عن كثير من الاقارب اللي شايفين حالهم علينا
رعاك الله أخي وأحبابك وين ما تكونون

----------


## السيـدة

> اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد*...*
> 
> صحيح انه الضيافه فن وذوق وكل من حسب حركاتها في طريقة التقديم
> 
> لكن
> 
> في مثل يقول (( *مد رجولك على قد لحافك* 
> 
> اما اني اروح اشتري حلويات بنوعيه معينه او ماركه معينه ..!! عشان بس رضا الناس!!!
> ...



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم
غاليتي أنين القلب أول شيء دعائي لك من قلبي بأن يعطيك الله مرادك ويحقق أمنياتك ويرزقك بالحلال الطيب ويرفع شانك (اعتبري هذي حلوى )
ثانيا أحنا نعيش عالم المظاهر السخيف اللي يلاحقنا في كل مكان والقليل من أمثالكم أصحاب القلوب الطيبة هم اللي يهمهم الجوهر مو المنظر
واني ماتعودت ارد على أحد يغلط في حقي دائما اعطيه عذر حتى يتمادى بعدين أحاول ابعد عنه شوي شوي
اعتبر اللي يجي البيت فوق راسي حتى لو أهاني أو استفزني
تقبلي تحيتي وحفظك الله ورعاك من كل سوء

----------


## قطرة عطاء

السيدة الفاضلة دعا سلمان المحمدي أبا ذر الغفاري والمقداد لوجبة غذاء فقال ابو ذر لو كان فيه بصل فخرج سلمان ورهن درعه وجاء إليهم بالبصل وبعد الأكل قالوا الحمد لله الذي قنعنا بما رزقنا فقال سلمان : كيف اقتنعتم ودرعي مرهونة ؟؟ هههه ان الافراد الذين يحلون علينا ضيوفا لهم أوزان ومقامات فالضيف العالم يختلف عن الضيف الجاهل وكبير السن يختلف عن صغيره فهذا علي عليه السلام يكرم الأب ويأمر الحسن عليه السلام بإكرام الابن فضيوفنا ليسوا سواسية فمنهم من يحمل في عقله " جاهلية " فيخاطب نفسه لقد اهديت " للسيدة "" في تلك المناسبة الهدية الكذائية والتي كلفتني الكثير واليوم يوم جاءت النوبة عليها تهديني هدية بهذا السعر أو الحجم ؟؟ هي جاهلية وعادات وتقاليد بالية تحتاج إلى تصحيح وللتصحيح ضريبة ألم ...ومن ضيوفنا من يعرف الحال ويقدر الظروف فهو قريب منا وليس بيته في عطارد أو المريخ ليجهل الوضع فيقنع بفنجان قهوة وبسكويت ...والآن يأتي وعينا بالافراد حولنا وما تشتهيه انفسهم فمنهم من يضع قيمته بقيمة الهدية\ الضيافة وما أرخصها من قيمة ؟؟ومنهم من تكفية بشاشة وجه وابتسامة صادقة ودعوة خالصة وهنا يأتي دورنا في تشخيص الهدية \الضيافة المهداة للآخرين فننوع في تقديمها بما لا يكلفنا ويضغط على ميزانيتنا ومعيارنا رضا الله وأهل بيت رسوله صلى الله عليه وآله 
ايتها السيدة الفاضلة ان ضيافة السادة شي غير ففيها رائحة الزهراء ويكفيني شربة ماء من بيتكم 
ودعوة خالصة صادقة 
وتقبلوا مروري

----------

السيـدة (04-30-2011)

----------


## السيـدة

> السيدة الفاضلة دعا سلمان المحمدي أبا ذر الغفاري والمقداد لوجبة غذاء فقال ابو ذر لو كان فيه بصل فخرج سلمان ورهن درعه وجاء إليهم بالبصل وبعد الأكل قالوا الحمد لله الذي قنعنا بما رزقنا فقال سلمان : كيف اقتنعتم ودرعي مرهونة ؟؟ هههه ان الافراد الذين يحلون علينا ضيوفا لهم أوزان ومقامات فالضيف العالم يختلف عن الضيف الجاهل وكبير السن يختلف عن صغيره فهذا علي عليه السلام يكرم الأب ويأمر الحسن عليه السلام بإكرام الابن فضيوفنا ليسوا سواسية فمنهم من يحمل في عقله " جاهلية " فيخاطب نفسه لقد اهديت " للسيدة "" في تلك المناسبة الهدية الكذائية والتي كلفتني الكثير واليوم يوم جاءت النوبة عليها تهديني هدية بهذا السعر أو الحجم ؟؟ هي جاهلية وعادات وتقاليد بالية تحتاج إلى تصحيح وللتصحيح ضريبة ألم ...ومن ضيوفنا من يعرف الحال ويقدر الظروف فهو قريب منا وليس بيته في عطارد أو المريخ ليجهل الوضع فيقنع بفنجان قهوة وبسكويت ...والآن يأتي وعينا بالافراد حولنا وما تشتهيه انفسهم فمنهم من يضع قيمته بقيمة الهدية\ الضيافة وما أرخصها من قيمة ؟؟ومنهم من تكفية بشاشة وجه وابتسامة صادقة ودعوة خالصة وهنا يأتي دورنا في تشخيص الهدية \الضيافة المهداة للآخرين فننوع في تقديمها بما لا يكلفنا ويضغط على ميزانيتنا ومعيارنا رضا الله وأهل بيت رسوله صلى الله عليه وآله 
> ايتها السيدة الفاضلة ان ضيافة السادة شي غير ففيها رائحة الزهراء ويكفيني شربة ماء من بيتكم 
> ودعوة خالصة صادقة 
> وتقبلوا مروري



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
اللهم اني أسألك ان تفتح لقطرة عطاء باب رزق حلال واسع وباب من ابواب رحمتك لها ولوالديها وتقضي حوائجها ولا تحوجها لظالم
اشكرك من قلبي على مشاعرك اللطيفة وتواجدك المنير
حفظك الله ورعاك ولا حرمني منك

----------


## واحد فاضي

*أغلب الضيافات في هذه الأيام إلا ما ندر تتسم بالمغالاة في بعض الأمور* 
*تجد صاحبة المناسبة أو صاحبها يكلف نفسه فوق طاقتها* 
*الضيافة لشخصين أو ثلاثة وتجده يعمل أغراض ويجهزها لعشرة أشخاص وحسك عينك*
*تتكلموا معاه وتصبح مناسبة الإستقبال إلى مناسبة لشد الأعصاب* 

*ما في أحلى من البساطة* 
*اتذكر جلستنا في المزرعة وكم كانت بسيطة والبساط أحمدي وبعد فترة دخل بيننا بعض الأشخاص الذين لا يرون في نعمة الله وفي جلستنا أي " أتيكيت " فهم يأكلون حلويات من سعد الدين وشقلاطه من باتشي وغير هذا يعتبر أقل من أصول الضيافة , في الإسبوع الذي يليه فركشنا الجلسه بسببهم* 
*والآن عادت الجلسه من جديد ببساطتها وجلستنا الرائعة* 
*محلاها ...صالونه والإيد تغمس في وسطها - والسمك مشوي والريحة طاخه وقوطي بيبسي بااااااارد* 

*الضيافة في البيت ....ما يقدر عليه المرء ويقدمه للناس على قدر الإستطاعه ولا يلزم التكلف* 

*ربي يوفقك* 
*فمان الله*

----------

السيـدة (06-06-2011)

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

*عين الحسود فيها عود 
عودتكم بالله ورسول الله وأل بيته
الله يحفظكم ويسلمكم ويحرسكم*

----------

السيـدة (06-06-2011), 

ابو طارق (06-05-2011)

----------


## ابو طارق

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف

ابنتي  العزيزة    (السيدة)

مثل ما قال الجميع   ارضاء  الناس  غاية لا تدرك  

وايضا  
اقول  لكي انتي  قمتي  بواجبك اتجاه الضيوف  اما  ان يكونوا راضيين ام لا  هذا يعود
لهم ولطريقتهم للتعامل مع المضيفيين وانتي لا تتحملي  اي وزر بل هم يجلبوا لانفسهم  
الانتقاد  والعتب اما انك تبحثي عن  ضيافة  ماركة ومكلفة 
(ان الله لا يكلف نفسا الا وسعها  ) اعتقد هذا تصرف غير مسؤول لذلك  ونصيحة مني  انا الشايب 

ان تستمري  في  ضيافتك كما هي  والي يرضى يرضى والي  زعلان  مايهمك 
انتي  عملتي  الواجب ولم تقصري 
بارك الله  فيكي ابنتي  وجعل  بيتك مفتوح وعامر  
تقبلي  مروري  وتعقيبي  عسى ان لا اكون قد    زودتها 

مع كل التقدير والاحترام  

ابو طارق

----------

السيـدة (06-06-2011)

----------


## ابو طارق

> *عين الحسود فيها عود* 
> *عودتكم بالله ورسول الله وأل بيته*
> 
> *الله يحفظكم ويسلمكم ويحرسكم*



*وانا بدوري  ابنتي  اشكرك على   حمايتنا من عيون الحاسدين * 

*مع كل التقدير والاحترام* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## السيـدة

> *أغلب الضيافات في هذه الأيام إلا ما ندر تتسم بالمغالاة في بعض الأمور* 
> *تجد صاحبة المناسبة أو صاحبها يكلف نفسه فوق طاقتها* 
> *الضيافة لشخصين أو ثلاثة وتجده يعمل أغراض ويجهزها لعشرة أشخاص وحسك عينك*
> *تتكلموا معاه وتصبح مناسبة الإستقبال إلى مناسبة لشد الأعصاب* 
> 
> *ما في أحلى من البساطة* 
> *اتذكر جلستنا في المزرعة وكم كانت بسيطة والبساط أحمدي وبعد فترة دخل بيننا بعض الأشخاص الذين لا يرون في نعمة الله وفي جلستنا أي " أتيكيت " فهم يأكلون حلويات من سعد الدين وشقلاطه من باتشي وغير هذا يعتبر أقل من أصول الضيافة , في الإسبوع الذي يليه فركشنا الجلسه بسببهم* 
> *والآن عادت الجلسه من جديد ببساطتها وجلستنا الرائعة* 
> *محلاها ...صالونه والإيد تغمس في وسطها - والسمك مشوي والريحة طاخه وقوطي بيبسي بااااااارد* 
> ...



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
احييك اخي الفاضل على هذه المداخلة اللطيفة والتواضع المعز للنفس واحيي فيك البساطة والبساط الأحمدي وهذا الذي بدأنا نفقده
شكرا جزيلا لتواجدك
تقبل تحياتي ودعائي

----------


## السيـدة

> *عين الحسود فيها عود 
> عودتكم بالله ورسول الله وأل بيته
> الله يحفظكم ويسلمكم ويحرسكم*



اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
نورتيني غاليتي بتواجدك ودعائك
حفظك الله ورعاك ونصرك على من عاداك انت وجميع اخوتي واخواتي عائلتي الكريمة اعضاء منتدانا الغالي 
شكرا لك من اعماق قلبي

----------


## السيـدة

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف
> 
> ابنتي العزيزة (السيدة)
> 
> مثل ما قال الجميع ارضاء الناس غاية لا تدرك 
> 
> وايضا 
> اقول لكي انتي قمتي بواجبك اتجاه الضيوف اما ان يكونوا راضيين ام لا هذا يعود
> ...



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم
سرني كثيرا تواجدك ياوالدي ابو طارق
ونصيحتك غالية وثمينة اضعها وسام على صدري واعتز بها
حفظك الله ورعاك وادامك تاج على رؤوس عائلتك ومحبيك
لك مني اجمل تحية ودعاء ودمت في حفظ الله ورعايته

----------


## hassan1411

_



اختي العزيزة 





في ناس يقولوا انا استحي اطلع بالحلاوة او العصير 


و ناس تكبر ترفض اتاخد 





بس الواحد الا عليه يسويه قدم الضيافه و باحسن ما يمكن 



و الا متضايق انه احد رده ضيافته 


انا ما ارد احد_

----------

السيـدة (06-13-2011)

----------


## السيـدة

> _
> 
> 
> 
> اختي العزيزة 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
وصلى الله على خير المرسلين محمد وآله الطاهرين
شكرا جزيلا لك أخي الكريم لتواجدك الطيب وردك الذي ينبع من قلب نقي
وكذلك اني أخي الكريم لازم آخذ من الضيافة واكرر له شكري وامتناني على كرم ضيافتهم لي لأني اعتبر ردها عيب واستنقاص في حق المضيف
وفقك الله أخي وحفظك الله بعينه

----------


## البسمة الحمراء

اختي الغالية 

صراحة العيب مو فيكِ العيب في الناس إلي يتصرفون بهذا الشكل 

واعتبره قمة في الوقاحة يعني ليش هالتصرف .. انتي جاية تزوريني لو جاية علشان أقدم لش ماركات 

وأقولها لك بكل صراحة إلي ما تقبل ضيفتي ما أقبل ضيفتها .طبعاً أروح لها وما أقطعها لكن ما آكل شيء من عندها 

ملاحظة:

إلي ما يعاملك عدل ما يستاهل تهمين نفسج عليه وأرمي كل شيء ورى ظهرك وخليش من النوع إلي يتحمل الصدمات 

تقبلي مروري 

البسمة الحمراء

----------

السيـدة (07-18-2011)

----------


## السيـدة

مرورك اسعدني كثيرا البسمة الحمراء

----------


## jesoo

اذ هي ما حمدت نعمة ربها انتي وش عليك منها 
بنفس الوقت توفير لأنها ما تستاهل الضيافه اللي قدمتيها لها 

> الموضوع شكله قديم وانحلت مشكلته بس أنا توني أتصفح

----------

